# Hedgehogs and Chinchilla's



## OkMeatFood

I have a 2 1/2 year old hedgie, Scrunchie. she likes me, and can tolerate others, but she's not a cuddler, she's very independant. I have an opportunity to rescue a chinchilla. I would keep them housed seperately, but at play time I want to know if generally they would get along, or not interfere with each other. 

Any advice would be greatly apprecited

(Sorry for the spelling)


----------



## pooka dotted

Generally hedgehogs can defend themselves against small animals like mice, rats, or hamsters. I'm not sure how the interaction would be seeing as that depends on the animal. My napoleon lovessss to chase fuzzie around, but fuzzie never gives her the time of day. being as chinchillas aren't very large I think the only thing I would have to watch for is making sure the chinchilla didn't bite your hedgie, or your hedgie didn't bite your chinchilla. 99% of hedgehogs are not sociable, and have been known to kill each other. Some are also very territorial of their cages. If I was you i'd probably let the chinchilla out to play and keep the hedgie in a blanket in my lap. There's no need for them to play together, and they probably won't.


----------



## nikki

Chinhillas and hedgehogs need completely different temperature requirements, hedgies have to be kept very warm and chins can't handle warm temps, and need to be kept cooler. There's nothing to be gained by letting them be together. I think the high activity level of the chin will scare the hedgie. I have both chins and hedgies and they're in seperate rooms and never have any contact.


----------



## Zana

Probably late response  BUT I got 3 chinchillas and just got small hedgie. I think hedgie is stressed by chins around. Saying that we had him for a week so still stressed about new smells and environment. I will try that they et used t each other, but im sure they wont play together.. chins like jumping around and eating furniture ) (joke) they are defo one of the most curious pets I had, so will definitely approach hedgehog, but not sure what else could happen P Did you get the chin in the end?


----------



## nikki

This thread is from 2011. Please do not post on old threads.


----------

